# Starting a business, what to do first



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I am in the process of starting a business (type 's de rl de cv'). The whole process is outlined very nicely on tuempresa.gob.mx, but I am confused as to when I need to get permission/notify INM. Do I tell them my plans and ask for a permission before filing the papers with a notary, or do I ask for a work permission once officially becoming the administator of the company? I'm asking because if its the later, I'll be able to save some time by setting everything up before returning to Xalapa.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I've held off responding because as with a lot of things in Mexico the answer is to get a well connected person, in this case lawyer, to run interference. We have a number of friends that have started businesses and the time/frustration level has basically been the inverse of the lawyer's ability and connections. Notarios could work but many are really just focused on mundane transactions. You really need someone with demonstrated business license focus and success. Ask around, expect that you will get a consensus quickly.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Logic would seem to indicate that you should have INM permission before investing either money or effort in anything.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, that is part of the value to having a good lawyer. The best seem to bypass local/state and go direct to DF.
By the way, I'm sort of assuming that you have done the normal business modrel evaluation and due diligence that is pre-req to any business venture.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Actually, that is part of the value to having a good lawyer. The best seem to bypass local/state and go direct to DF.
> By the way, I'm sort of assuming that you have done the normal business modrel evaluation and due diligence that is pre-req to any business venture.


Another suggestion is to try to find someone who has recently started a business in your same area. Not necessarily the same or even similar, just one who has fought the war and has won.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Its currently running well, with me monitoring everything from the background. However I need to come out of the woodwork and make everything that is being done honest/legal - from paying taxes to being able to be physically present in the business.

INM told us in the past that without an RFC of the company, I couldn't get a work visa. So I figured I'd have to register/start the business first, then make the situation known to them. I inversionista route would work good, except that my investment is under the requirements.


----------

